# BJJ Books.



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

The Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu series books are coming out faster than I can read them! I found Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Black Belt Techniques  at the bookstore today, and then noticed Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu: Submission Grappling Techniques on the web this evening!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

An interesting thread on purple belts writing books:
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14636


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 20, 2003)

I have all three of these books.

The Machado book is excellent.  Some really good techniques in there.  But I am a BJJ novice and many of the techniques are too difficult for me to execute.

Royler's Submission book is the best of the series so far.  There is some really important information on basic grips, drills, positions, etc.  There are plenty of basic techniques.  There are also some really difficult techniques.  This is a great book for people of all skill levels.

The Passing the Guard Book discussed on e-Budo has been very helpful to me.  It is very very detailed with lots of tips and pictures on what to do and what not to do.  There is a chapter on passing the guard without standing up.  I really need this right now because I popped my knee  a few months ago and am unsteady doing a standing guard pass on anyone over about 175 lbs.  I have actually used some of these techniques and they work.  Proof is in the passing, so to speak.

As far as the controversy over the qualifications of the Passing the Guard authors--what a bunch of old-school nonsense.  The critics fail to recognize two things:  1)  It takes about 10 years to get a Black Belt in BJJ.  Purple Belt is anywhere from 4 to 7 years.  So, every BJJ Purple Belt has at least as much training experience as most TKD 1st or 2nd Degree Black Belts and many have as much experience as Kenpo 1st Degree Black Belts.  2)  BJJ is only about 15 years old in the US and was virtually unknown until 10 years ago.  As a result, there are relatively few American Black Belts and articulate English-literate BJJ Purple and Brown Belt how-to-book authors are providing a valuable service to the English-speaking BJJ community.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

You should post more detailed reviews! I haven't started on any of these three yet--I'm still working my way through "Theory and Technique", trying out the techniques before I move on. I'm also working on another BJJ book now.


----------



## pknox (Nov 20, 2003)

I kind of liked "Mastering Jiu Jitsu", which was written by Renzo Gracie and one of his students.  I liked that it covered some striking and no-gi aspects as well.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

It seems to be part of _another_ series--"Mastering Kung Fu" has come out since, and at least one other.


----------



## pknox (Nov 21, 2003)

Interesting.  I'll have to check that out, as I haven't seen it yet.  The only thing I could find by doing an Amazon search was the one with a link to whose cover I've included below.  Is that it?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

Yes, that's it. I think I've seen a Karate version too, though--but i'm not sure.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 21, 2003)

Arnisador:  

I think Royler's and Renzo's Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Theory and Technique book is an excellent overview, but not much of an instructional.  The techniques are in a pretty random order and are all pretty basic.  I think the book is more an intro into what BJJ is about and not so much a how-to manual.  I think the Introduction sections are some of the most important reading in martial arts literature in a long time.   The discussion of the basic problem of martial arts training comparing traditional Jiu-Jitsu training to Judo and BJJ Randori is a must read for every martial artist.  

Renzo's Mastering Ju Jitsu book is an excellent book on fight strategy covering how to move between different ranges of combat and highlighting a few of the most important skills and techniques for each.  But, this isn't much of a how-to either.  Again, the discussion of the basic problem of martial arts training is a must read.  This book's essay (I think around pages 195 - 200) is both better developed and more succinct than the simliar portion in the Theory and Technique book.

The Machado Black Belt book is a better how-to book and Royler's Submission Grappling Book is the best how-to.

I have not read Gene Simco's books but have read very positive reviews of them.  I'd love to hear your thoughts.  There was a long and pretty nasty thread about Gene Simco on the JiuJitsuGear forum -- attacking his claimed combat record that you might want to read.  http://www.jiujitsugear.com/forum/index.php?board=4;action=display;threadid=21860

I am just a BJJ beginner, so you should take my reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *I think Royler's and Renzo's Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Theory and Technique book is an excellent overview, but not much of an instructional.  The techniques are in a pretty random order and are all pretty basic.  I think the book is more an intro into what BJJ is about and not so much a how-to manual.  I think the Introduction sections are some of the most important reading in martial arts literature in a long time.   The discussion of the basic problem of martial arts training comparing traditional Jiu-Jitsu training to Judo and BJJ Randori is a must read for every martial artist.  *



Full agreement. I find it a nice reference but I was looking for more "meat" as far as stratgey is concerned.



> *Renzo's Mastering Ju Jitsu book is an excellent book on fight strategy covering how to move between different ranges of combat and highlighting a few of the most important skills and techniques for each.  But, this isn't much of a how-to either.  Again, the discussion of the basic problem of martial arts training is a must read.  *



Agreement again, though there's a fair amount of redundancy in the introductory material of these two books.

I don't have the Submission Grappling Book yet--I'll have to get it.



> *
> I have not read Gene Simco's books but have read very positive reviews of them.  I'd love to hear your thoughts.  There was a long and pretty nasty thread about Gene Simco on the JiuJitsuGear forum -- attacking his claimed combat record that you might want to read.  http://www.jiujitsugear.com/forum/index.php?board=4;action=display;threadid=21860*



I did read the thread. I am disinterested. So far the book's production values are iffy but the content is good. I hope to write a more complete review later (after I finish it).



> *
> I am just a BJJ beginner, so you should take my reviews with a grain of salt. *



It's less than two years for me, so I should say the same!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5859

I just received the Beneville/Cartmell book but haven't really looked it over yet.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I think I've seen a Karate version too, though--*



I saw it tonight at the bookstore--Mastering Karate by Jerry Beasley, from Human Kinetics (same as the others in the series).


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2003)

OK, I finally picked up the Submissions book this evening!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2003)

http://members.aol.com/bjj33/billmain.htm


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I saw it tonight at the bookstore--Mastering Karate by Jerry Beasley, from Human Kinetics (same as the others in the series). *



And, there's also Mastering Kempo (William Durbin) in the same series.


----------

